# Dash board



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

i just got a 240 and i love it however i hope to paint it a new color once i can afford a new body kit and a SR20DET. With the color the car currently is the dash board looks alright but with the new color (House of Kolor Platnium Pearl) i wanted to go with a silver and blue thing and have the dash board black. so my question is if anyone knows how to change the color of the dash? Do i simply paint it, if so what kind of paint and if not then what do i do?


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

When I had my 68 Chevelle I had did something similar to this. I originally had a light blue interior and I wanted to change in to black. I just used vinyl paint and it worked good. I'll have to find out what kind it was though, its some expensive stuff. I think its like $15 a can, but it works really good. I would also try search on google or yahoo.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

what i notice is that, sr20det is every noob's pick when they first get 240's.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's the most well known swap... it's only AFTER they begin their research do they learn that there are other options...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> it's the most well known swap... it's only AFTER they begin their research do they learn that there are other options...


yah, but first, they ask stupid question, and im not talkin bout this thread at all. just saying.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> what i notice is that, sr20det is every noob's pick when they first get 240's.


LOL. I notice that too. I dont think I would ever go sr20det, well that's unless I found a good deal on one. Im either gonna keep the KA or go RB.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

first off, where would i go to get vinyl paint, would my local auto tech or O'Reily's. 
Second off, what would you suggest for the engine swap? 
the two main ones that i know of, other than the stock engine, is the SR20DET and the RB25DET. The RB25 has more power but it weighs more, thats why i thought i would go with the SR20DET. I figure the 210 or so HP was enough for what i want and the 1 or 2 hunder lbs. lighter engine would allow better cornering and menuverability. those are my reasons for going with the SR20DET. Is that bad reasoning and why do you think the SR is a bad choice?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the sr is a cheap engine. the rb does not weigh enough to make a difference and is a lot stronger.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.jcwhitney.com and www.nopionline.com have the paint you seek. and yes, the RB is the better choice, but do some research on engines.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> what i notice is that, sr20det is every noob's pick when they first get 240's.


shaddap..


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Bullet23 said:


> first off, where would i go to get vinyl paint, would my local auto tech or O'Reily's.
> Second off, what would you suggest for the engine swap?
> the two main ones that i know of, other than the stock engine, is the SR20DET and the RB25DET. The RB25 has more power but it weighs more, thats why i thought i would go with the SR20DET. I figure the 210 or so HP was enough for what i want and the 1 or 2 hunder lbs. lighter engine would allow better cornering and menuverability. those are my reasons for going with the SR20DET. Is that bad reasoning and why do you think the SR is a bad choice?


You will get the highest quality paint from a place the sales vinyl, leather, carpet, etc. I dont know why I cant think of what the are called, I'm just spacing out right now. Besides the SR and RB, there is also CA18. If you are just going for 210 hp you should turbo the KA. With the KA you will feel like you have more power just because it will have more torque compared to the SR. You are right though the RB weighs almost 200 more lbs than the KA.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the sr is a cheap engine. the rb does not weigh enough to make a difference and is a lot stronger.


by cheap do you mean poorly made or simply less expensive?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Bullet23 said:


> by cheap do you mean poorly made or simply less expensive?


both


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr20det costs more yet is poorly made
ca18det costs less yet is much better made

hmm..


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

damn, im no engine expert so ive just been tryin to learn and figure out which motor i wana go with, and its so fuckin hard to decide when i hear a million people sayin the exact opposite things on the forum about the different choices... first praising the sr.. then sayin its cheap and sucks....... same shit goes for the KA-T, no one really complains about the rb's, and people say the CA is too old

wtf do i do lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> wtf do i do lol


give me your S14 since you dont know what to do with it. i know what to do with it  dont worry, i can send you pictures.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hehe, no thanks :thumbdwn: 
im pretty sure i can figure out somethin lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> hehe, no thanks :thumbdwn:
> im pretty sure i can figure out somethin lol


i'll come get it saturday. no problem. just have your signature on the back of the title, and make sure the car has a full tank of gas. saturday night good for you?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> shaddap..


noob


vsp3c said:


> sr20det costs more yet is poorly made
> ca18det costs less yet is much better made


 rb20 cost less and better. my experience in oki, rb20's are daily driven for YEARS and most of em are good. that tells you alot. and same with sr20's, i dont remember hearing bout CA when i was there.

and the KA- damn americans. im american but i wasnt part of that damn ka decision when 240's began production in america.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> and people say the CA is too old


It's still a good inexpensive motor though and light as hell(I had to pick mine up off of a pallet and I'm just a scrawny light-weight).


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the CA was built as a technologically advanced motor for it's time. it was built to be lightweight and strong as hell. they went as far as using only 4 counterweights on the crank. production was stopped because of the cost to produce them. i'd take a CA over an SR any day, and over an RB as well.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i guess im gonna have to research more about the CA, but since it is old, i would guess its pretty hard to find in good condition...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

If you can't find what you're looking for here on the CA, check out this these forums.
http://nissaninfiniticlub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=126


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.nissaninfiniticlub.com has loads and loads of info on the CA. great place to find info and find help.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea that page was pretty good, now it gonna be even harder to decide


----------



## silfan13 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Ka With A Turbo*

DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANY BODY THAT HAS PERSONALLY ADDED THE TURBO TO THE KA MOTOR I HAVE HEARD MIXED REVIEWS ON THIS ISSUE 1 MAG SAID THAT THE KA IS STRONG ANOTHER SAID ITS WEAK I HAVE A 95 240 THAT I NEED MORE POWER FROM SO I WOULD JUST ASSUME GET A TURBO BUT NEED TO KNOW MORE ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES LUCK IN DOING THIS any knowledge of this would be appreciated.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

DONT TALK WITH CAPSLOCK ON ITS ANNOYING !


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you're not going to get any responses by coming in and typing in caps and not using the search button. now go search in some old threads, but dont think about posting in them.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

what happens if someone posted in an old thread


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they DIE!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> they DIE!!!!


agreed


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

ahhh


----------

